# PCS'ing to Fort Bliss



## Brian Davis (Jul 23, 2017)

I will be stationed in Fort Bliss next year, are there any lodges near or on the post?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 23, 2017)

Brian Davis said:


> I will be stationed in Fort Bliss next year, are there any lodges near or on the post?


There are a ton of lodges there, also right across the boarder in las cruces nm

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Jul 25, 2017)

There are two Prince Hall lodges in El Paso:

Pride of the West # 53
1801 Hunter Dr.

Sunset # 76
4886 Hercules


----------



## FriendshipCube (Jul 29, 2017)

The Cosmic Ashlar Lodge of Fort Bliss may be contacted through Fervent Prayer.


----------

